# test



## comiso90 (Aug 31, 2009)

test


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2009)

Are ya bored, Comiso?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## comiso90 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Are ya bored, Comiso?



Just a subtle protest..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright everyone, we are working on the banner issue.

We do not like the lack of a banner anymore than you do. There are just a few issues that have to be worked out, and we are making every effort possible to get them taken care of.

Please be a little bit patient just a little bit longer okay...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, it's not a problem. As long as I can log in and chat back and forth with you clowns I'm happy!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey, it's not a problem. As long as I can log in and chat back and forth with you clowns I'm happy!!!!



Same here!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys are brown nosers....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> You guys are brown nosers....


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 1, 2009)

test2


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> You guys are brown nosers....



Are you sure that it's just their noses that's brown? I think that it's time for a deep penetrating investigation


----------

